# que sistema operativo preferis?



## neutron (Ago 2, 2006)

este es una encuesta para saber que sistema es preferido por los demas.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 2, 2006)

neutron dijo:
			
		

> este es una encuesta para saber que sistema es preferido por los demas.



Hola, yo voté por linux pero todo depende de que es lo que vaya a hacer.

Si es para el uso cotidiano me gusta la estabilidad y seguridad de linux.

Pero para jugar en linux es un poquitín de fastidio emular, crear accesos directos, para ello me gusta más XP.

También me gusta win98, pues no bloquea los puertos, además lo no esta tan cargado de efectos visuales y es más ligerito 

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 3, 2006)

Definitivamente prefiero el MacOs X, lastima que los programas de electronica no corran en las macs.... afortunadamente con las nuevas Imacs con procesador Intel espero que eso cambie...


----------



## cuartango (Ago 18, 2006)

Me quedo con xp. Y direis, porque? Tengo 19, y con 10 empecé a usar MS-DOS y windows 3.11 (iban juntos) en mi 486 a 66 MHz. 600 MB de disco duro, gráfica de 256 colores, y con una descomunal memoria RAM de 8 MB  Ha decir verdad, menos para usar word o paint, me movía por MS-DOS para ejecutar, copiar archivos,... Era el año 98 y veía como mi amigo jugaba al sega rally en su acojonante pentium mmx-166, en win 95, así que se lo pedí a mi tío y con sus 14 disketes lo instale con mis 11 añitos... ya me empezaba a gustar lo de la informática. El salto fue enorme, y pienso que fue la mejor version hasta win xp. Pase luego por win 98, y el 11 de septiembre de 2001 me compré el cojo ordenador del momento: un pentium 3 a 1GHz, 128 de RAM, 30 gigas de disco duro, y una ati de 32 mb. Con el dvd, y la grabadora de cd´s, se abria un mundo nuevo de entretenimiento (en el 486 el sonido era mono, y no se podian ver fotos a todo color). Con windows millenium instalado, empezaron los bloqueos, y los fallos, aparte de lo limitado que era en comparacion del recien salido xp. Al instalarlo, el ordenador iba más fluido, y todo era más fácil. Hace poco adquirí un portatil hp, que funciona de maravilla, con XP professional, y si me ha fallado es por problemas de algun software no xp... jamas se me ha reinicado ni colgado. Eso sí, intento usar software libre(que ademas va mucho mejor casi siempre) y sin problemas. He usado linux, en varias versiones, como red hat o suse, pero solo por el problema de los drivers ya me hechaba para atrás, aparte de que muchos de los programas no funcionaban en linux. 
Asi que siempre recomiendo XP, pienso que es lo más acertado, y me l pensaré antes de cambiarme a VISTA. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Antonio_Maza (Jun 23, 2007)

Existen amplificadoras opciones para poder utilizar software libre corriendo bajo Linux; la dificultad que nos enfrentamos la mayoría de usuarios de Linux es por los programas que en amplificadoras ocasiones solo corren bajo Windows (Labview, Autocad, Orcad,etc) opciones muy viables son insatalar los programas a través de Wine o lo que últimamente está en boga es lo de las maquinas virtuales personalente he utilizado vmware y funciona bastante bien pudiendo tener las ventajas de ambas plataformas; acerca de esto hay bastantes páginas que tienen información acerca de estos programas.


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 23, 2007)

Parece que lleva una amplificadora ventaja el Xp professional...vote por el porque es bastante util, el mejorcito desde win95.


----------



## mroe- (Jul 30, 2007)

Yo me quedo con Linux entre los cuales me gustan las distros de ubuntu, Suse por sobre todo. Igualmente hoy en día estoy usando windows xp por problemas con el soft, para linux no se pueden usar algunos programas, y aunque existan remplazos (programas similares que corren el linux) yo lo deje por el Acad. Todos los remplazos para linux son de un nivel muchisimo inferior y no trabajan en 3D. Se que se puede utilizar el wine para crear las librerias de windows para ciertas aplicaciones en el linux pero eso trae generalmente problemas de memoria. Es hora de que los muchachos de autodesk se pongan a hacer soft para linux. 

Saludos

mroe-


----------



## MaMu (Ago 1, 2007)

Linux o Windows... mmm... el vista? mmmm
En vez de service pack, van a tener que sacar un Oculista Pack.

Tanto windows como linux, tienen pros y contras. Todo depende del uso, destino, y operador del sistema. El 99,9% de la mala administracion de recursos de windows son por horrendas configuraciones, 800000 parches y unas cuantas dll que el pobre de Bill ya se habra olvidado. Algo que con tux no se ve casi nunca. Pero se complica, a la hora de migrar una aplicacion. Tendre que espera a que aca en Argentina algun loco invente "El Gaucho" y todo el mundo tenga instalado "El Gaucho" como SO. (jaja me tente pero mal...).

Saludos


----------



## mariana_88 (Ago 12, 2007)

GNU/Linux 

particularmente la distro Slackware me gusta


----------



## PER-AquileS (Ago 12, 2007)

Yo ahora tengo el Vista y para las aplicaciones que uso me va bien ... Saludazos


----------



## Elessar2006 (Ago 13, 2007)

Para que preferir uno si podes intalarlos todos.  ^_^

suerT


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 29, 2007)

Hola. Tengo una compu del año 2000 con win 98 y anda bien, un poco lenta. En el 2005 me compré otra, la mejor por el momento y pensé que iba a correr mucho más rápido pero tiene xin XP y la velocidad con que se ejecutan las cosas es mas o menos la misma. Compras una PC mejor para darle todos los recursos al windows, no vale la pena.
Prefiero el win 2K (2000). A mi parecer, es como el XP pero mucho más liviano, la transformadorrmación entre 98 y xp.
Ahora si tenés una PC con micro core 2 duo o dual core, no te queda otra que el Vista, administra mejor los recursos.
El ubuntu tambien esta muy bueno pero molestan las incompatibilidades.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 10, 2007)

Esta guia nos facilita la elección:

YouTube - InstalaciÃ³n del Windows Vista en 2 Minutos - Subtitulado

saludos


----------



## mati_23 (Ene 21, 2008)

yo tengo el XP Professional o (ue7) es muy rapido no lo voy a cambier nunca y no me arrepiento de haberlo instalado

lo aconsejo es el mejor operativo


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ene 21, 2008)

El problema es si tenés un Dual Core. El Win Vista te optimiza el rendimiento del micro.
Igual no lo prefiero para nada


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 22, 2008)

Elessar2006 dijo:
			
		

> Para que preferir uno si podes intalarlos todos.  ^_^
> suerT


Mi máquina principal tiene 4 Windows....
Si se tiene una buena máquina seguro pensarán un poco en vista, que tiene (al parecer) mucha mas seguridad que todos los otros, yo lo usé 2 meses sin antivirus y andaba igual de rapido que cuando empezó, despues.... ops: le puse antivirus!

Saludos.

PD: No está tan malo Vista Ultimate.


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 22, 2008)

Yo vote por Windows XP! 

pero tengo una duda... dicen que el vista sirve para dual-core.....yo ahora me voy a comprar una compu dual-core... mucho no me gusta el vista :S (supuestamente pregunte y tiene muchos errorcillos)... el XP me andaría bien bien? O aunque no me guste mucho el vista seria el mejor?


----------



## steinlager (Ene 22, 2008)

por q no deberia andar bien el xp?... el vista no sirve aun.. esta lleno de errores y demas...

PD: Windows Collosus Edition ^^


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 22, 2008)

Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> tengo una duda... dicen que el vista sirve para dual-core.....yo ahora me voy a comprar una compu dual-core... mucho no me gusta el vista :S (supuestamente pregunte y tiene muchos errorcillos)... el XP me andaría bien bien? O aunque no me guste mucho el vista seria el mejor?


Si los vas a instalar vos instalá los dos, yo siempre recomiendo tener en cada máquina por lo menos 2 sist. operativos en 2 particiones distintas, usa uno solo (o los dos) y si alguna ves crees que tienes un virus entras con el otro sistema y formateas la partición del infectado y lo vuelves a instalar; de esta forma nunca vas a renegar (Tampoco vas a tener excusas para no hacer tu tarea!   )
Si te lo instala otro, depende de tu hardware, si es medio antiguo o desconocido (aveces por la marca)
instala XP.

Saludos.

PD: Casi todos los errores del Vista ya estan corregidos.


----------



## Psyco83 (Ene 22, 2008)

Hola a todos, yo prefiero el Win 2000, es mas liviano que xp y mas estable que win98. Pero si preguntan cual uso... el Xp y ahora estoy probando la version de 64bits pero siempre lo tengo en la otra particion a mi viejo Win y2k.

Saludos.


----------



## jose_flash (Ene 23, 2008)

yo prefiero XP y ubutu...


----------



## santiago (Feb 26, 2008)

sinceramente su opinion es su opinion pero cuando el xp era novedad se decia lo mismo de el vista en la actualidad siempre se trata de tirar a los windows nuevos para abajo ¡sera por que piden mas requerimientos minimos? ahh y me gusta el 95,98 y xp

salu2


----------



## ZOH (Feb 26, 2008)

Prefiero el XP Home, por lo rápido y liviano, por el tieempo que estuvo vigente y porque no trae todas esas pendejadas gráficas que solo recargan la ram y se ven bonitas. Para mi el computador es una herramienta, no un adorno.


----------



## Dano (Feb 26, 2008)

Windows uE a muerte , estoy bastante contento con este sistema operativo

Saludos


----------

